# When do you use "t'estimo"?



## Kakadu12

Hello there!

I've got a question concerning the use of "t'estimo" in catalano. When do you use this word? I mean, in which situations? Do you use it for a friend as well? Or do you use it only for "the one and only"? What does it mean exactly: "I love you" or "I like you"? Or something in between? I hope I express myself well... A short answer from someone who speaks catalano would be nice!! Thank you very much!

Kakadu12


----------



## Dixie!

Hi, 

_T'estimo_ means _I love you _and you normally use it with your loved one, although you can also say it to your son or daughter and it won't sound weird at all. 

Well that's just my humble point of view, probably you'll hear other responses.


----------



## Favara

Cal dir que, a alguns dialectes (al sud), _t'estime_ és més per a amics i familiars, i per a la persona amada diem _et vull_ o _t'ame_.


----------



## Kakadu12

Thank you very much for your answers! I hope this will help me...


----------



## Wilva

En català fem servir el 't'estimo' per demostrar el nostre afecte a una altra persona; el podem fer servir amb els familiars, la parella, els amics... per exemple podem dir:
-T'estimo pare (i love you, father)
-T'estimo (per dir-li a la parella)
-Testimo molt i no vull que te'n vagis (a un amic)

Però en canvi per dir que un objecte o situació ens agrada o ens ho estem passant bé no diem 'Ho estimo molt' (I love it much) o per dir que algú ens cau bé, no ho fem servir; simplement diem: això m'agrada molt, i tu em caus molt bé; d'aquesta manera, el verb t'estimo no es fa servir d'una manera tant poc específica com en anglès, però tampoc no tant restrictiva com en castellà, on dir 'te amo' a un familiar no sona gens bé.


----------



## Wilva

Ah sí, en valencià tinc entès que per dir 't'estimo' a la parella quan un està enamorat fan servir mes 'et vull' , i també fan servir el verb 'amar', que encara no he sentit mai a Catalunya, on només es fa servir el 't'estimo'.


----------



## Susan2008

Bones!
Penso que en català l'expressió "t'estimo" té connotacions fortes. Sense anar molt lluny, jo li vaig dir a un amic meu, no fa molt, i tot va acabar en un mal entès, és a dir, que es va pensar que hi havia alguna cosa més que una simple estimació com a amistat. Penso també que és una expressió molt subjectiva i que depen del moment o la situació en la qual ha estat utilitzada. Vaja, que no ho tinc clar, ;-(


----------



## Kakadu12

Thank you all for your responses!

All right, the story goes like this: He wrote me some letters and some of them close with "t'estimo". So know it's up to you to interpret this to me and tell me what does that mean...

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## betulina

Hi, Kakadu12,

I'm afraid we can't do anything else for you and now it's your turn to interpret it from what you've learned about the expression here. I think it has a lot to do with the writer's personality, so we can't help you on this.

Cheers, 

betulina
(moderadora)


----------



## Ibermanolo

¿Se podría decir que es el equivalente al castellano "te quiero" o sería más bien "te amo"?


----------



## Susan2008

Ibermanolo said:


> ¿Se podría decir que es el equivalente al castellano "te quiero" o sería más bien "te amo"?


 
jo ho interpreto com "te amo" en línees generals, però com s'ha dit abans, depen de la relació que tenen els que intervenen


----------



## Arrovellat

> ¿Se podría decir que es el equivalente al castellano "te quiero" o sería más bien "te amo"?



Yo soy valencia, y generalmente cuando digo 'T'estime' es para referirme más a 'Te aprecio' que a te quiero. Como han dicho antes, para decir 'Te amo' solemos usar 'Et vull'. Te pongo unos ejemplos:
_
Xè! No m'agrada que parlen malament d'ell, en el que jo me'l estime.
No me gusta que hablen mal de él, con lo que yo lo aprecio._

P.S: Creo que se nos conoce por eso pero por si las moscas, el _Xè_ es una expresión que puede significar cincuentamil cosas que casi todos los valencianos usamos. Yo no sé si es un tic pero puedo llegar a usarla 20 veces por minuto


----------



## Ibermanolo

Arrovellat said:


> Yo soy valencia, y generalmente cuando digo 'T'estime' es para referirme más a 'Te aprecio' que a te quiero. Como han dicho antes, para decir 'Te amo' solemos usar 'Et vull'. Te pongo unos ejemplos:
> 
> _Xè! No m'agrada que parlen malament d'ell, en el que jo me'l estime._
> _No me gusta que hablen mal de él, con lo que yo lo aprecio._



Es el mismo sentido que se le da en castellano entonces.



Arrovellat said:


> P.S: Creo que se nos conoce por eso pero por si las moscas, el _Xè_ es una expresión que puede significar cincuentamil cosas que casi todos los valencianos usamos. Yo no sé si es un tic pero puedo llegar a usarla 20 veces por minuto


 
Jejeje, ya me había percatado, tengo familia valenciana.


----------



## ivanovic77

Wilva said:


> En català fem servir el 't'estimo' per demostrar el nostre afecte a una altra persona; el podem fer servir amb els familiars, la parella, els amics... per exemple podem dir:
> -T'estimo pare (i love you, father)
> -T'estimo (per dir-li a la parella)
> -Testimo molt i no vull que te'n vagis (a un amic)


 
Jo no estic gens d'acord amb tot això que dius (aclaració: sóc catalanoparlant de Barcelona). 

En primer lloc, és molt poc freqüent que un fill li digui a un pare: "T'estimo pare". També és molt poc freqüent dir-li a un amic "T'estimo molt i no vull que te'n vagis" (excepte en cas que hi hagi un interès amorós o sexual no confessat).

Jo crec que aquesta percepció de que "estimar" és més suau que el castellà "querer" o "amar" és pròpia de gent castellanoparlant que tendeix a atribuir-li al verb "estimar" unes connotacions semblants a les castellanes. Però en el català de Catalunya, estimar és un verb molt fort. Gairebé tan fort com el verb "amar" i igual de fort que el verb "querer". Trobo jo, vaja...


----------



## ivanovic77

Ara bé, una petita aclaració.

Hauríem de distingir entre l'expressió "T'estimo", que és molt forta, equivalent al "te quiero" espanyol, i altres expressions com "*estimar-se* una cosa o una persona".

Per exemple: "Al pare me l'estimo molt". Això sí que s'acostuma a dir. Que no és el mateix que dir: "Pare, t'estimo molt" (em costa imaginar famílies catalanes on aquesta declaració sigui habitual).


----------



## ivanovic77

Una altra aclaració:

Per dir-li a un pare o a una mare que l'estimes, és més habitual dir coses com: "Pare/Mare, tu ja saps que t'estimo" o "Jo sempre t'he estimat molt", etc. És a dir, sempre afegint algun element que suavitzi l'expressió. Ara, dir-li a un pare/mare/germà/amic "t'estimo" a seques? Això seria molt torbador. Un "t'estimo" a seques només és aconsellable per a la teva parella sexual.


----------

